# What is left of Michael Cretu's (from Enigma) 18 million mansion - Ibiza Dec 2016



## J_a_t_33

Quite the crazy story... 

Tractor trailers worked without a license during six months in 1996 to shave the top of a hill in Santa Agnes, Ibiza. French musician, Michael Cretu, the soul of music group Enigma, obtained a construction permit one year after initiating the construction of a dream home that measures 3,150 square meters. 

Here it stands in all it's glory:




Michael in his studio:




Fourteen years and a pile of lawsuits after... other tractors are tearing down the house since a judge ordered this action. Cretu has valued his house at over 18 million Euros.

Beginning of 2009... in they come:




Ouch...






Flattened




If anyone wishes to follow the story in more detail, here is a forum where a guy was following the story as it happened: http://forum.ibiza-spotlight.com/threads/demolition-of-the-cretu-mansion.51249/ 


Here is how it stands today. On Google you can see the size of it. The big patch where the big house was and to the bottom left there is a smaller house with pool still standing and top left the tennis courts





The weather was poor today and the sun was setting so I am really not best pleased with the quality of the pictures but nonetheless, let me take you on a little tour...

The main gate






One of the first things you are greeted by is what was a top of the range black V8 Range Rover






Rusty rear window



Behind the Range Rover appears to be some sort of security cabin and in the back the first signs of luxury with the palm trees poking out from the top



Egyptian art in the cabin



2009 calendar



Fridge



Palm trees looking very sad



Then off along the long forested drive way 



Once lit up



The first proper building tucked to one side



Just houses a big ass generator (I believe?)



And some retro radio



Chimneys on top



Time to continue further up the drive



Little storage building in the woods



Then, greeted by the large walls that the mansion once proudly sat on top of



At the top... the view once enjoyed from the balconies of the mansion



Nothing but dirt and palm trees



The view



The famous San Antonio bay where most of the partying in Ibiza happens... This is the bit that gives the island it's dodgy reputation



Looking right out to sea... what a blissful location this must have been to live



More palm trees, standing wondering why they've been left abandoned 



What was the drive up to the house



More palm trees... I hope you guys like palm trees...



Back on the super long drive to see where it takes us



More surrounding walls



Climbing plants



Still looks pretty good from this side






TREE HOUSE!!



With a vodka bottle in it






Trampyline



Something at the end of the driveway



The house on the Google Earth image...



Oh... still looks pretty well kept... Does someone live here?



statue



It doesn't look like anyone is living here but someone is keeping an eye on this place












Camel statue... Naturally...



The back garden



Ok... The pool is still going and full of chlorine... 









Wow just look at these views









After our little inspection, we were pretty certain no one is living here... But if they are... Sorry for roaming around your garden...

Onto the tennis courts!

The bar






Looking out






Basketball net



Seating










Sorry this one didn't work out for you Michael




Thanks for looking, hope it was enjoyable.


----------



## Sam Haltin

That's an interesting report. You are right about those amazing views.


----------



## smiler

That's a bit different, lots of information to go with the images, Thanks


----------



## RNHWV8

What a stunning mansion this once was! The location is simply amazing. What a huge shame about that beautiful Range Rover Classic just rusting away...it should just be restored again.


----------



## J_a_t_33

RNHWV8 said:


> What a stunning mansion this once was! The location is simply amazing. What a huge shame about that beautiful Range Rover Classic just rusting away...it should just be restored again.



I know right! She's a real beauty!


----------



## Potter

Always get planning permission!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

Nice to see somebody with more money than sense actually getting their comeuppance, rather than getting away with greasing the palm of some corrupt official. The whole story of this place does not make very enlightening reading, but then Cretu was not the only monied individual to shove it in the faces of the local inhabitants.


----------



## jammy

Nice work, something a bit different, like this. Had the best 2 week holiday in san Antonio bay in 1995 ish! Lots of clubbing, lots of drinking...


----------



## HughieD

Very different and very interesting. Enjoyed that one.


----------



## krela

I went to a few parties here, it was a lovely place, but like Dirus said, he got what he deserved. 

Now no-one even remembers his name.


----------



## flyboys90

Very interesting and unusual report,top marks for the write up with each shot,really enjoyed reading about this poor buggers demise [his house that is]


----------



## J_a_t_33

krela said:


> I went to a few parties here, it was a lovely place, but like Dirus said, he got what he deserved.
> 
> Now no-one even remembers his name.



Dude you went to parties here? wow how did you manage that?


----------



## krela

J_a_t_33 said:


> Dude you went to parties here? wow how did you manage that?



Let's just say I was heavily involved in the rave scene, right from 1991 until about 5 years ago...


----------



## LadyPandora

I like a bit of enigma, how fascinating. I enjoyed this one


----------



## SS_EXplorer

Thank you for sharing! Loved this. 


Kind Regards
:evil:
SS


----------



## night crawler

Very nice report.Just shows money can't buy you everything.


----------



## J_a_t_33

Thanks for kind words guys x


----------



## Shaun_PLM

I plan on making the journey to this location in December or the first part of 2022 if Covid allows. Do you have any advice for me? I am an Enigma super fan and I hope to visit where Michaels old house was as you appear to have done. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Roderick

Very different and fascinating story, thank you.


----------



## J_a_t_33

Shaun_PLM said:


> I plan on making the journey to this location in December or the first part of 2022 if Covid allows. Do you have any advice for me? I am an Enigma super fan and I hope to visit where Michaels old house was as you appear to have done. Thank you for posting this!


Hey Shaun, drop me a private message and I'll get some info together for you.


----------



## Lin Tabor

smiler said:


> That's a bit different, lots of information to go with the images, Thanks


----------

